# Favorite Tools



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I was just curious to see what are you're favorite tools? What tools make you the most money? And what was you're best investment?
My tops would defiantly be my radius 360 sander, boxes, and angle box.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka, router, mudrunner.:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Computer, quick books, and deposit slips.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My radio ! And my bil-jaxs mini.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> My radio ! And my bil-jaxs mini.


What is this radio thing you speak of??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> What is this radio thing you speak of??


I got a pos right now LOL! But I'll get badass soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

jantzenmoore said:


> I was just curious to see what are you're favorite tools? What tools make you the most money? And what was you're best investment?
> My tops would defiantly be my radius 360 sander, boxes, and angle box.


Try switching out that Radius 360 for a Black Widow from Trim-Tex. Your body will thank you!


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been looking at them actually. I just hate buying sandpaper and it's too easy too find paper for the 360. Does the paper last fairly long??

I forgot to add to my list; my radio...with the bottle opener on the back. I'm sure Moore would appreciate that!!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

PLS HVL 100 laser. I have a couple of them and I like how they work. I have a laser measuring device that I use a lot also. I think it is made by Spectra. Good for measuring jobs, measuring steel studs from floor on a slope ceiling track.


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been a drywaller for 30 years now, and if you would asked me 10 years ago I would've said my flat boxes or my corner tools made me the most money. I have always been the kind of guy that thinks there's got to be a better way. I started developing spreadsheets to help me calculate the square footage and extra materials that I needed when I was pricing a job. Over the last 10 years I've continuously fine-tuned the spreadsheets that eventually became the iPad/iPhone app called 3rd Arm Quotes. 3rd Arm Quotes is a complete, mobile, drywall estimating tool. I can say with complete certainty, that as a drywaller, this is the tool that makes me the most money now.


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a free black widow sander from my local supplier and loved it. But they never ended up bringing in the paper for it. So I also use the radius 360. It is especially handy when I'm doing a level five finish


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

prwint said:


> I got a free black widow sander from my local supplier and loved it. But they never ended up bringing in the paper for it. So I also use the radius 360. It is especially handy when I'm doing a level five finish


I bought my guys 2 of the radius 360 sanders (nearly $100 ffs!) and they love it, would you say the black widow is better? They dont sell the 360 sand paper at my supply house or HD and when I do find it its high as hell.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

My 360 sits home. I find the paper for the black widow cuts better and lasts longer. I found also there always seems to be one or two grains of abrasive bigger than the rest on 360 paper that produces scratches. I use it mainly on my pc sander and then buff for finish with black widow. I wish I had an extension pole for black widow.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> My 360 sits home. I find the paper for the black widow cuts better and lasts longer. I found also there always seems to be one or two grains of abrasive bigger than the rest on 360 paper that produces scratches. I use it mainly on my pc sander and then buff for finish with black widow. I wish I had an extension pole for black widow.


Get 1 of that little plastic things that change the thread sizes and u can fit a painters pole to it!:thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I need the opposite of this


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just put my order in for the sander and vac today ....http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-drywall-sander-571579-lhs-225.html
after my last sander I was testing and liked so so much an sanded 5 jobs with out it I had to get one. 
I hope it works as good as my test sander and vac...I will know soon!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 12810
> 
> 
> I need the opposite of this


Yea it is the opposite of that!
It takes the small thread from ur tool and then u can fit ur pole into it!
C the little yellow thing? That's what u need!:thumbsup:
Thank u again Joe from TRIM-TEX:thumbup:
It's female to female with dif threads! Female's like getting screwed LOL!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the one, works a treat.http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Extension-Poles/Pole-Sander-Adapter.html


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> just put my order in for the sander and vac today ....http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-drywall-sander-571579-lhs-225.html
> after my last sander I was testing and liked so so much an sanded 5 jobs with out it I had to get one.
> I hope it works as good as my test sander and vac...I will know soon!


Let me know how it compares to the porter cable


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Let me know how it compares to the porter cable


I did not have a porter cable....the one I have is ...I can say sorry


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea it is the opposite of that!
> It takes the small thread from ur tool and then u can fit ur pole into it!
> C the little yellow thing? That's what u need!:thumbsup:
> Thank u again Joe from TRIM-TEX:thumbup:
> It's female to female with dif threads! Female's like getting screwed LOL!


like the hat....and that black widow works great but not in the corners...I used it on my last 5 jobs and I do like it. thanks joe


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

If you are looking for 360 sandpaper look at Sherwin williams they always have it!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

...I can say sorry[/QUOTE] 
You working for CIA drywall department?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> like the hat....and that black widow works great but not in the corners...I used it on my last 5 jobs and I do like it. thanks joe


lol ...like the hat :thumbup: spell check is nuts


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so so happy:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks sexy it will be all dirty in no time


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Whats that box ontop the handle?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Corey The Taper said:


> Whats that box ontop the handle?


That would be the "systainer" that holds all the goodies for the sander.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Where did you get it from Ice?


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Can you ship that to kansas please. My back hurts


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That cold/sinus infection I had is still affecting me. I think I pulled or bruised a rib. The last 2 days I was sanding. Ouch. Sitting here with a heating pad.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Try some budweisier it'll help


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Or some moonshine


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> That cold/sinus infection I had is still affecting me. I think I pulled or bruised a rib. The last 2 days I was sanding. Ouch. Sitting here with a heating pad.[/QUOTE'm don't place
> 
> That heating pad on your spine!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Or some moonshine


I may have some shine...:whistling2:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I havent had some in a while its 30 bucks a gallon here I use it to make liquor for my wife and her sisters


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> fr8train said:
> 
> 
> > That cold/sinus infection I had is still affecting me. I think I pulled or bruised a rib. The last 2 days I was sanding. Ouch. Sitting here with a heating pad.[/QUOTE'm don't place
> ...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why not on my spine?


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Beer and moonshine fix all your problems! Old lady pissin ya off moonshine. Long day at work, beer.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Where did you get it from Ice?


www.walltools.com


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Just out of curiosity, why not on my spine?


Not good for you. Trust me l


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Got my new sander today FlexEdge by Full Circle. Haven't tested it yet but looks far superior to the traditional stick sander!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

jantzenmoore said:


> Got my new sander today FlexEdge by Full Circle. Haven't tested it yet but looks far superior to the traditional stick sander!


Interested to hear your thoughts once you try it out. I was told I needed one but got the black widow instead.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jantzenmoore said:


> Got my new sander today FlexEdge by Full Circle. Haven't tested it yet but looks far superior to the traditional stick sander!
> View attachment 13730


Best sander out!!!:thumbsup:
Well then again for joints Trim-Tex sander is good!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

jantzenmoore said:


> Got my new sander today FlexEdge by Full Circle. Haven't tested it yet but looks far superior to the traditional stick sander!
> View attachment 13730


Like Van said, best sander out, I use the sponge sanding pad not the sandpaper though.
Wear down the fine grit pad by rough sanding some corners then once the new pads worn in it does the best line/scratch free skimcoat sanding you can get, I trim off the edge off the backing material so it doesn't cut in to the opposite side when sanding corners.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm a full circle guy personally. The trim tex sander looks cool. The sandpaper just isn't carried in a supplier near me. I can get paper for full circle at any Sherwin williams. It's too inconvenient to switch sanders for me


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Whats that box ontop the handle?











they don't jerk around on customer service, after some talk on here with them they threw a 10 % discount to us


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Alright guys for a review for the flex edge...
Better than a traditional sander by far it doesn't flip and really gets in those corners for you mainly have been using it to brush down angles before running the angle box, and used for a final sand on a skim and it didn't scratch the plus 3 which was awesome. Defiantly a good sander to have in you're artillery!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

prwint said:


> I've been a drywaller for 30 years now, and if you would asked me 10 years ago I would've said my flat boxes or my corner tools made me the most money. I have always been the kind of guy that thinks there's got to be a better way. I started developing spreadsheets to help me calculate the square footage and extra materials that I needed when I was pricing a job. Over the last 10 years I've continuously fine-tuned the spreadsheets that eventually became the iPad/iPhone app called 3rd Arm Quotes. 3rd Arm Quotes is a complete, mobile, drywall estimating tool. I can say with complete certainty, that as a drywaller, this is the tool that makes me the most money now.


Do you know if android gave a version of this


----------

